# Scarborough Friday Morning 11 Aug (might not make it!)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I am considering celebrating my ungroundedness on that Friday morning.
I won't be doing my normal pre sunrise launch, the tide being a bit low for that. Also I have to adapt to the routine of setting up with a trailer. The launch from the car park near the Scarborough Hotel is anticipated. I was thinking about 0630 start, other input most welcome however. Its so long since I have been fishing, I am somewhat enfeebled, have put on 4 or 5 kilos. Tomorrow, I will have to walk about 15km and do a few hundred push ups and sit ups to get ready for this event. If Murphey can keep his hands off the 7 day wind and wave forecast, all should be well. :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:

edit. Just look at that.... Murphey's graph creep setting in already.....the other way! the other way Pleeeeeeeese! :evil:

:lol:

Probably wont be able to make it...... Too much stuff happening
Just *50/50*


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Might be a chance. Will see how the week goes!


----------

